# Is All Bran bad?



## magneto576 (Mar 24, 2005)

On TP's carb cycling article All Bran is on the approved carb list, and I just had some this morning and it tastes pretty good. I looked at the nutrition and it has 0 carbs from sugars, but like 7 or so from "other sources", then I looked at the ingredients and noticed it has "maltodextrin" and "aspartameis this the bad type of artificial sweetner?

  I also got a box of Fiber One, it has 5g of sugars, which come from "high fructose corn syrup."

 So which of these cereals is better? While cutting I thought I was supposed to cut sugars, should I just have oatmeal with stevia instead?


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

Fiber one with 5 grams of sugar? 
The last box I have purchased with 0  sugar


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2005)

You probably got the fiber one flakes.  Take it back and get the Fiber One that looks like twigs.


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 24, 2005)

It is the twig kind, but I think i got the low-carb kind on accident, maybe thats why there is sugar?


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok sorry I got it mixed up.  The fiber one has the maltodextrin and aspartames with 0g sugars, the all-bran has 5g sugar.  Sorry!  So should I just have the fiber one?


----------



## dianas05 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2005)

I  All Bran.

Fiber one is gross.


----------

